# A bit dis-heartened - Advice Please



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Morning All,

Woke up this morning feeling pretty pleased with myself... usual weigh in day, however feeling kind of gutted!!! Jumped on the scales this morning and have go up 0.4lbs.... now im 298lbs at the moment (21.2stone), i am currently on the following food plan:

Morning: Porridge (40g) Semi Skimmed Milk

Lunch: Normally some sort of plan turkey food - potentially - Ryvita crisps + Phili Light + Lettuce

Dinner: Turkey, Broccolli & Cauliflower + some other random veg.

I could understand if i was at a 'normal' weight that watching the lbs drop off would be a far longer process but i would have thought being my wieght and gyming 6x a week i would be seeing it fall off!!!!

Gym Routine:

45mins/1hour Total:

15Mins - Treadmill 2.30mins level5, 2.30mins level 10, 2.30mins level5, 2.30mins level 10, 4.00mins level 8, 1.00mins level 10 - Cooldown level 5 for 2min

2000m row - Normally 32spm - takes ~10mins

Then for the next 20 - 40 mins i do a mixture of exercises on the free weights machines etc, depending on how im feeling.

So ye just looking for a bit of advice or a pick me up after this mornings, lets call it let down 

cheers peeps!!!

Alex


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

you are really not eating enough, at 300lbs you probably are in starvation mode


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

I find a lot of people get dis-heartened when they look at gains on a weekly basis. Look at your gains over a longer period e.g; monthly. Also see what worked for you on the weeks with the best results, it could just be you needing to mix up your cardio plan. How many lbs you lost in the last month?


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

smaj210 said:


> you are really not eating enough, at 300lbs you probably are in starvation mode


This. It's difficult to make yourself eat more especially when your.brain is wired into thinking eating less is healthy. Work out your base metabolic rate and eat 500 calories less. Your eating the right kind of stuff to see results and as you lose weight you'll need to change bits and pieces but thats the same.for everyone. If you don't like physically eating more try add a few protein shakes throughout the day and maybe some low Fay quark or cottage cheese before bed. If something isn't working don't be afraid to tinker with your diet. It's fun learning how your body reacts to x,y and z. You'll be healthier and better equipped to keep.any weight off if you experiment and learn what works for you.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Mate if you have changed your life style as much as it looks you HAVE to lose weight, you are burning more than your eating so you will lose weight without a doubt.

Your doing well sticking to the plan, you will want the changes quicker but as long as they come, and they will :beer:


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

If ur tryin to loose weight I'd go off mirror n how ur clothes fit, I'm cutting start 83kg got down to 79kg after 9weeks just doin it slowly but then had a cheat Sunday and weigh in Monday and I was bak at 82kg


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

smaj210 said:


> you are really not eating enough, at 300lbs you probably are in starvation mode


I am not in the slightest trying to disregard what you said, however i really really cannot bring myself to eat 3000kcals a day as much as i would love to i just cant... im on ~2000kcal and i really dont think im in starvation mode, as im not tired, not getting any headaches, muscles all recover daily, and i did the cambridge diet previously and know what starvation mode feels like  I think i look better, and would love to believe that the reason i havent dropped the lbs is due to building muscles, but i cant see how that would completely have stopped me losing weight...

I guess i may stop doing weekly weighs and go with every 2week/month!!!

Thanks for the advice guys, if there is any more cardio i could be adding please let me know, i might change it up on treadmill today, go for longer etc.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Adding fats to your diet will help. You need to eat fats to burn it off.


Also eat more protein.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Adding fats to your diet will help. You need to eat fats to burn it off.


Could you give some examples of what are worth adding - fat wise?


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Also eat more protein.


I take 1x Whey a day of 2x Scoops


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> I take 1x Whey a day of 2x Scoops


Start having 6 eggs 4 only whites. I have mine either scrambbled or do an omelette, for breakfast.

eat chicken breast (or whatever protein food) every 3 hours throughout the day. small amounts throughout the day will help speed up your metabolism.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Nuts/seeds in your porridge. Make your evening meal a fish meal. Not Fish Fingers
> 
> You could cook your turkey on olive oil. Google essential fats, so you can see what forms they come in and how you can add them to your diet plan.


Cool will do dude!!! cheers for the advice!!! As with everyone!!!

Dont worry though guys this hasnt put me off, simply just made me more focused on achieving my goals!!!!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

chilisi said:


> And drink lots of water.


Ye im on 3/4l a day 

also on:

1x Multi Vit

4x Grenades (not convinced by them but gonna stick it out for the month)

1x 2scoop whey per day

I was previously on Creatine, however it was screwing my leg up with cardio so i have come off it this week!!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

chilisi said:


> And drink lots of water.


I really hate water lol

one thing im not sure about is, is having diluted orange still ok?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Bro as someone who has been there and done it I emplore you to keep at it mate.





I started out at a whopping 23 stone 1 pound (322lbs) and I managed to get down to 16 stone 10 (234lbs) in 9 months with some serious ass dieting, training and most importantly will power and mental strength to ensure I met my goals and keep motivated through out.

I admit I lost a whole stone in the first week and lost 2 stone after 3 weeks which was the best start to my plan but it slows down and I aimed to lose between 2-3lbs a week as a realistic target. I think you have to consider than a lb of fat is 3,500 calories which is more than a daily allowance so to lose 10,000 calories worth in a week is a bloody good effort.

Now this is what my diet consisted off....people may flame it but the fact is it worked and has kept off since.

AM: Protein Shake, Apple

Morning: Handful of raw nutsd

Lunch: Fresh soup with chicken

Afternoon: Protein Shake more fruit

Train followed by shake

Dinner: Half roast chicken, salad/green veg

Training wise I went 5 times a week and literally did 20 mins on X Trainer and 20 mins on bike for the first few weeks with some leg presses as you wanna utlise them as they munch up calories more than working other muscles.

From here I tranisitioned into doing HIIT so on the rower I would do 20 second sprint and 20 second rest...do this 8 times in 3 sets and you will sweat your ass off and burn some calories off faster than keeping at a steady pace.

Please don't jack it in mate- keep with it. Do lot's of research I heartily recommend a book called "Why We Get Fat" it's on Amazon for like a fiver and provided so much knowledge with non of the BS.

The rewards of reaching your goals will make all the pain and sacrifice worth it... :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Are you doing weights 6x a week then, and the little bit of cardio at the same session? or did I read that wrong?

Do more cardio is the first thing, and 6x a week is fine.

Secondly, what's your weights routine like? You might be better doing less sessions but with a better routine, so some days you only do cardio but you also get another rest day in each week (may be two more, depending on how you work it)

Stop weighing so often. The scales won't differentiate between, muscle, fat, water etc. Or even a heavy breakfast! Weigh once a month.

I didn't look closely at your diet (will look at later, when I have more time)xx


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Bro as someone who has been there and done it I emplore you to keep at it mate.
> 
> View attachment 84400
> 
> ...


Really appreciate the feedback dude!!!!

I think looking at that diet plan that could work for me!!!!

I am in no way shape or form going to give up, i have my goals set out for the end of this year and then moving forward, im going to invest in that book, and i am now more than ever in the mood to push further and strive for my goal!!!

thanks again! - Inspiration taken !!!!

Alex


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Are you doing weights 6x a week then, and the little bit of cardio at the same session? or did I read that wrong?
> 
> Do more cardio is the first thing, and 6x a week is fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the responce, i think upping my cardio is #1 on my list of things to do, going to change my routine up a bit, and maybe just do weight training every other day so 3x a week!!! agauin everyone thanks for all the advice and tips really has lifted me up again and trust me come year end u will see the before and afters and will not be dissappointed


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> Really appreciate the feedback dude!!!!
> 
> I think looking at that diet plan that could work for me!!!!
> 
> ...


No worries matey- had people supporting me on my quest so I like to be able to give back. I would say PM if you want additional details but I don't think you can yet but I think you can post on my profile so any time dude.

Jut keep with it- I had weeks where I didn't lose or gained a few pounds but it's the will to get back onto the saddle and down the gym when it's ****ing down that will see you through it bro.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Keep at it mate, it's slow process, I'm trying to lose weight too, & it's a bit disheartening at times. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Ballin said:


> No worries matey- had people supporting me on my quest so I like to be able to give back. I would say PM if you want additional details but I don't think you can yet but I think you can post on my profile so any time dude.
> 
> Jut keep with it- I had weeks where I didn't lose or gained a few pounds but it's the will to get back onto the saddle and down the gym when it's ****ing down that will see you through it bro.


Legend, cheers bud, will definately use you as a resource as and when needed 

Top man.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Posted a link on your profile pal


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

alexyZZZ said:


> Thanks for the responce, i think upping my cardio is #1 on my list of things to do, going to change my routine up a bit, and maybe just do weight training every other day so 3x a week!!! agauin everyone thanks for all the advice and tips really has lifted me up again and trust me come year end u will see the before and afters and will not be dissappointed


Sounds like a plan. I was over 19stone when I started trying to lose weight and it's been slow but I'm getting there. There's many people on here with similar stories. You know you can do this ... Well done on making a good startxx


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Starvation mode is a myth

Efficient adaptation to famine was important for survival during rough times in our evolution. Lowering metabolic rate during starvation allowed us to live longer, increasing the possibility that we might come across something to eat. Starvation literally means starvation. It doesn't mean skipping a meal not eating for 24 hours. Or not eating for three days even. The belief that meal skipping or short-term fasting causes "starvation mode" is so completely ridiculous and absurd that it makes me want to jump out the window.

Looking at the numerous studies I've read, the earliest evidence for lowered metabolic rate in response to fasting occurred after 60 hours (-8% in resting metabolic rate). Other studies show metabolic rate is not impacted until 72-96 hours have passed (George Cahill has contributed a lot on this topic).

Seemingly paradoxical, metabolic rate is actually increased in short-term fasting. For some concrete numbers, studies have shown an increase of 3.6% - 10% after 36-48 hours (Mansell PI, et al, and Zauner C, et al). This makes sense from an evolutionary perspective. Epinephrine and norepinephrine (adrenaline/noradrenaline) sharpens the mind and makes us want to move around. Desirable traits that encouraged us to seek for food, or for the hunter to kill his prey, increasing survival. At some point, after several days of no eating, this benefit would confer no benefit to survival and probably would have done more harm than good; instead, an adaptation that favored conservation of energy turned out to be advantageous. Thus metabolic rate is increased in short-term fasting (up to 60 hours).

Again, I have choosen extreme examples to show how absurd the myth of "starvation mode" is - especially when you consider that the exact opposite is true in the context of how the term is thrown around.

Origin

I guess some genius read that fasting or starvation causes metabolic rate to drop and took that to mean that meal skipping, or not eating for a day or two, would cause starvation mode.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Ive decided to try and be at ~2000kcals daily when i say around i mean 2000-2100kcals. i am using my fitness pal to help me track the kcals now, going to see how i get on, i am going to weigh every other week now, see how that gets on and go from there.

Thanks again everyone for the tips and hints, i will keep you all updated with my progress!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> Ive decided to try and be at ~2000kcals daily when i say around i mean 2000-2100kcals. i am using my fitness pal to help me track the kcals now, going to see how i get on, i am going to weigh every other week now, see how that gets on and go from there.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for the tips and hints, i will keep you all updated with my progress!
> 
> ...


Start a training blog mate and then update it a few times a week- people like to see other members doing well and you can get feedback and ask questions as you go along really...might help if you reach a plateau or looking to change things up a bit to stave of boredom or something.

Did one for my bulk up and got some useful tips and that out of it :thumbup1:


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I tend to go off clothes rather than scales mate!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Rh1no said:


> I tend to go off clothes rather than scales mate!


ye should probably do the same, im down a belt buckle so far, so thats progress haha, was just annoyed as first 3 weeks had lost like 3lbs a week, then nothing was GRRRRR lol, but meh onward and upward!!! bring it on!!!!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

smaj210 said:


> you are really not eating enough, at 300lbs you probably are in starvation mode


No such thing in an overweight individual.

"Starvation mode" only exists once you get below the essential amount of fat your body should be carrying. That's <5% for a man. I posted on this very subject recently, look it up.



chilisi said:


> Adding fats to your diet will help. You need to eat fats to burn it off.


Not at all true. Calorie balance and macronutrient split will dictate how much fat is being oxidised. Eating more fat doesn't lead to your burning more bodyfat.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

To the original poster. Make sure you're tracking calories and macros accurately, these can sometimes be way off if you're guesstimating. I use myfitnesspal.com and the smart phone app for it is great too, makes it easy to track things on the move.

I agree with the recommendation to eat more protein. Eating more will help preserve lean mass while your dieting, help you feel full after eating and it has the highest thermic effect of feeding (TEF) - basically impact on your metabolism, your body has to expend some energy to break it down.

On the scale weight, don't sweat on one off readings, so long as the scales are heading in the right direction over the longer term you're on the right track. Make use of some useful measurements like gut (around naval) to check you're losing the "right" sort of weight. Fluctuations in water weight can mask fat losses.

Also, factor in some deviations from your plan. Have one day off from your diet weekly or every two weeks. Try time them with social events too so you can enjoy yourself and not feel like like the weirdo in the corner eating chicken and salad. Your sanity and metabolism will be better off for it.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

chilisi said:


> If your eating no fat though, like in his diet, the body will hold onto what's remaining, so adding some is necessary


Not at all true, again. Low fat dieting works, whether it's healthy or not is another thing.

This recommmendation of "you need to eat more fat" is usually bad advice, as it'll up overall calories. What he needs to do is eat a more balanced diet.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

bayman said:


> To the original poster. Make sure you're tracking calories and macros accurately, these can sometimes be way off if you're guesstimating. I use myfitnesspal.com and the smart phone app for it is great too, makes it easy to track things on the move.
> 
> I agree with the recommendation to eat more protein. Eating more will help preserve lean mass while your dieting, help you feel full after eating and it has the highest thermic effect of feeding (TEF) - basically impact on your metabolism, your body has to expend some energy to break it down.
> 
> ...


Cheers for this dude, I am using my fitness pal now  currently working on sticking to 2000kcals - the app seems pretty mint , especially the scan functioN!!!! Again thanks to everyon for the help much appreciated and all will help me to achieve my goal!!!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I'm only going on what I've been advised and what's worked. I used to eat proteins and carbs and struggled to lose weight. As soon as I added in some fats, the body started to fall off.


Well it's pretty easy to overeat on just protein and carbs. Fat helps with satiety (feeling of fullness after a meal), so what probably happened was that you were eating less as a result of feeling more satisfied with meals. That or your increased caloric intake was offset by more activity.

It's not a case of eat more fat, burn more bodyfat. Obviously neither is the reverse true. Have a read of this, should makes things clearer:

How we get Fat.

Take home points:



> 1. Carbs are rarely converted to fat and stored as such
> 
> 2. When you eat more carbs you burn more carbs and less fat; eat less carbs and you burn less carbs and more fat
> 
> ...


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I think the main to avoid is Carbs especially ones with a high GI index. In short things like white rice, white pasta, white bread, potatoes, alcohol and fruit juice are the obvious things to cut first.

Didn't touch a drop for the whole time I was on it as I think it's pretty evil stuff when you are on a cut as you crave the kebab after too!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Ballin said:


> I think the main to avoid is Carbs especially ones with a high GI index. In short things like white rice, white pasta, white bread, potatoes, alcohol and fruit juice are the obvious things to cut first.


This is an ok recommendation, but the thing is high GI doesn't necessarily correlate with bad for you (in terms of health) or bad for fat loss.

I'd be inclined to cut things out moreso on their degree of processing than GI, so yes, bin stuff like pasta, bread and other junk by all means.

The likes of white rice and potatoes are FINE though, so long as they fit with your macro and calorie goals for the day.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Learn something new everyday. I thought excess glycogen stored in liver and muscles, if not used would be converted into fat?


It is, but only when you top out glycogen stores, which only happends after a few days of eating well in excess of your normal carb and calorie intake. We're talking a lot of carbs here.

What normally happens when you overeat on carbs is that dietary fat is stored directly as body fat due to raised insulin and blunting fat oxidation. Like it says in the article though, if you drop dietary fat below 10% of total cals then the body just uprates denovo lipogeneisis (making fat from carbs) to compensate.

The above is only ever an issue in calore excess, or on big refeeds to be honest.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

You don't have much in the way of carbs in that days meal. Are most days like this?

Personally, I'd suggest swapping the whey shake for food, or actually eating another small meal additionally, perhaps an omelette.

Are you taking any supplements? Vitamins? etc.

What does your myfitnesspal app tell you is your breakdown daily of proteins/carbs/fats?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

chilisi said:


> So what dieting protocol do you recommend. A balance, low carb/high fats or........


I normally cycle cals and carbs around workouts to keep them intense.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> You don't have much in the way of carbs in that days meal. Are most days like this?
> 
> Personally, I'd suggest swapping the whey shake for food, or actually eating another small meal additionally, perhaps an omelette.
> 
> ...


Im on 1x multi vit

4x grenades (not convinced but gonna see the month out)

and then 2x Wheuy shakes per day

My numbers for yesterday on MFP seemed ok.

My day Meal was:

Breakfast: Porridge

Snack: 25g Nuts + 200g Mixed Fruit

Lunch: 2x Chicken Sandwiches with wholemeal bread

snack: Mixed Fruit

Dinner: 250g Slamon + 2 Poached Eggs

When i was at the gym did a 45 minute session 30mins on treadmill 5mins (total breaks) at level 5, 5mins (total) at level 10 and 20mins (jogging) level 8 then 2k row in 10 mins.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Bro as someone who has been there and done it I emplore you to keep at it mate.
> 
> View attachment 84400
> 
> ...


We're you in men's health?

I've seen this story and pictures before.


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

In regards to the mental side of things...

Don't be defeated, I'm sure more than enough people on this forum have been disheartened before, I'm one of those for sure, my advice is to use it as fuel and remember what it was that sparked your journey to lose the weight in the first place.

The results will come bro, stick with it through the thick and thin, the end result will be MORE than worth it!


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 30, 2012)

I had the same problem at first but changed diet and exercise focus and bingo, the fat soon started melting.

I had a diet of:

Breakfast: Cup of Porridge, scoop of whey.

Mid morn: Apple, small handfull of almonds.

Lunch: Chicken breast boiled, cup of spinach.

Mid afternoon: Tin of tuna (spring water).. one big tomato.

Dinner: Chicken breast boiled, cup of broccoli.

Pre train: 1 scoop whey

Post train: 1 scoop whey.

Really tired after first week but carbs coming only from porridge first thing in the morning, ran diet for 3 months to start with and then had a cheat meal. Lost 2 stone burning fat and gaining muscle. Vit tabs essential.

Cardio, work the cardio.... deadlift, squat .... run and run fast with walking breaks for 30 mins each day, walk, sprint, walk, sprint. Skipping rope burns calories like crazy so learn to skip.

5 days a week in gym, 30 mins cardio, 1 hour lifting, eat well but clean.

Keep carbs very low and animal fat at zero, no crisps, no junk, no sugar....no chips or proccessed food at all.

And... you never ever give up, don't let the beast fat stop you.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

alexyZZZ said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Woke up this morning feeling pretty pleased with myself... usual weigh in day, however feeling kind of gutted!!! Jumped on the scales this morning and have go up 0.4lbs.... now im 298lbs at the moment (21.2stone), i am currently on the following food plan:
> 
> ...


Your food choice is atrocious, and while not in starvation mode, you will slow your metabolism with this method, as with low carbs and low cals, your body reductes the conversion of t4 to t3.

use fitday.com as a guide for food planning and weightloss.

Also, use a HR monitor- its not a matter of the setting on your cardio machine- if your HR is under 150bpm, you wont burn much fat.



smaj210 said:


> you are really not eating enough, at 300lbs you probably are in starvation mode


def not starvation mode, but definitely reduced t3 levels.



secondhandsoul said:


> This. It's difficult to make yourself eat more especially when your.brain is wired into thinking eating less is healthy. Work out your base metabolic rate and eat 500 calories less. Your eating the right kind of stuff to see results and as you lose weight you'll need to change bits and pieces but thats the same.for everyone. If you don't like physically eating more try add a few protein shakes throughout the day and maybe some low Fay quark or cottage cheese before bed. If something isn't working don't be afraid to tinker with your diet. It's fun learning how your body reacts to x,y and z. You'll be healthier and better equipped to keep.any weight off if you experiment and learn what works for you.


good post- either way you do need a better diet to achieve weight loss..


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> Your food choice is atrocious, and while not in starvation mode, you will slow your metabolism with this method, as with low carbs and low cals, your body reductes the conversion of t4 to t3.
> 
> use fitday.com as a guide for food planning and weightloss.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply  appreciate all the help you and everyone else has given!!!

i am mixing things up with my diet, got some fish etc etc thrown in there and mixing it up making sure i get all my essentials in 

Im so focused on this, it is the only thing i have ever really been this focussed on cant wait to see the results over time.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> Also, use a HR monitor- its not a matter of the setting on your cardio machine- if your HR is under 150bpm, you wont burn much fat.


Where does this recommendation come from Aus?

I wouldn't personally want to be delving into the aerobic cardio range, you burn more carbs verses low intensity stuff (50-60% MHR). Combined with low carbs and cals too much aerobic cardio ain't too hot a combination.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

I'd be trying to cut down on the bread (I don't eat it). Change it for rice, potatoes or sweet potatoes. There's also lentils and pulses to consider.

You can add nuts, flax or chia seed to your porridge.

Swap the fruit, at least some of it. What fruits is It that you're eating? Add in salad and vegetables. You could use some more eggs, yogurt, cheese etc. And generally more cals on protein.

Personally I ignore the macro split advice on myfitnesspal and just use the weight info, rather than percentages. I use lower carbs and higher protein than it recommends.


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> Also, use a HR monitor- its not a matter of the setting on your cardio machine- if your HR is under 150bpm, you wont burn much fat.


I didn't know this before, but apparently the whole 'fat burning heart rate zone' thing is a myth

http://www.runningforfitness.org/faq/weightloss


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Markyboy81 said:


> I didn't know this before, but apparently the whole 'fat burning heart rate zone' thing is a myth
> 
> http://www.runningforfitness.org/faq/weightloss


The link is a bit misleading.

Aerobic or anaerobic exercise WILL burn a higher degree of carbs for fuel, it has to in order to provide the energy quick enough. Where this becomes potentially an issue to someone trying to get lean is that you will always be glycogen depleted to an extent (your diet is restricted). So doing exercises that deplete glycogen on top of weight training can hinder your recovery, and constantly depleted glycogen levels will also lower metabolic rate.

It's far easier to trim the calories from your diet, and add in some low intensity steady state cardio for extra caloric burn. Bodybuilders have been getting lean for years in this manner.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> We're you in men's health?
> 
> I've seen this story and pictures before.


Yes mate I was Mr. September lol. Was actually a good experience doing the whole shoot and that afterwards at their office in central....it was kind of weird being asked to do it but a great honour at the same time.

Made an ideal chat up line too haha....they didn't need to know why I was in the mag though...only that I was!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

The article for anyone interested:

Then

Age 21

Weight 23st 1lb (146kg)

Waist 44in (110cm)

Vices Fried chicken, beer, sweets

Now

Age 22

Weight 16st 10lb (106kg)

Waist 34in (110cm)

Vices New girlfriend, more confidence, running meals

Mind

Then "I was in a rut, lacking motivation or any kind of template to salvage myself. I thought being overweight was fine because I played American Football, but I was kidding myself. I was picking up regular injuries due to my lack of fitness, and felt incredibly low."

Now "I'm fitter, faster and happier. I watch a lot of Ronnie Coleman (eight-times Mr Olympia) films for inspiration. Seeing someone who is that committed to perfection rubs off on you."

Tip "Surround yourself with aspirational images (eg on screen savers)," says Dr John Briffa, author of Waist Disposal.

Workout

Then "When you're 23st, running isn't easy. Gridiron was the only cardio I did, but it's a stop-start game and I never elevated my heart rate or broke a sweat. I couldn't run for five minutes on a treadmill."

Now "I have three cardio sessions a week where I get my heart rate into a challenging zone. Keeping the fat off and my fitness up. My 40-yard dash is down to 5.3 seconds - among the fastest on my team."

Tip "Intense cardio is best for fat burning - go at your highest intensity for as long as you can," says John Foy, of The Gym Group.

Body

Then "The only weights I did were infrequent bench presses and pec flys to work my chest for American Football. I had no idea I could be making huge inroads into my weight by working the correct muscles."

Now "I learnt that legs 'eat' calories, as they're your largest muscles. So I factored in leg presses and curls to build them - and their appetite - up."

Tip "Training your legs with barbell squats creates a surge in growth hormones which help boost muscle mass," says Foy.

Nutrition

Then "I lived off the worst types of carbs. I'd get energy bursts from things like crisps, but once they faded I ate more to keep myself going. In the evenings, I ate sugary comfort food."

Now "I eat my big meals early, starting with a fibre and protein-based breakfast, which stops me feeling hungry later. I've also discovered crab meat: it's low calorie and high protein."

Tip Food Standards Agency data shows crab meat is a great lean protein alternative to tuna, with a significantly lower mercury content.

Result

I have a wonderful new girlfriend. She knew me before I went to university as the big, quiet one. But when I saw her out after I'd dropped all the weight, I was more confident, and we got talking. I also recently completed the BUPA London 10K for Diabetes UK in 52 minutes - not bad for someone who couldn't run for five minutes a year ago&#8230;


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Just thought i would let everyone who helped me and supported me last week to stick with it, i dropped 4lbs this week!!!! (bit more than i was hoping/expecting) but WOOT!!! my first complete stone gone in a month!!!! Thanks everyone x


----------



## Fluffchucker (May 17, 2011)

Keep at it buddy!!!! Slow and steady wins the race!!!!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Gz mate. Keep at it.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Cheers guys!!! I cant believe im even saying i lost MORE than i wanted to lol!!! but hey i was hoping for 3lbs a week so i guess 4lb isnt too bad lol!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

No Long disheartened 

Thanks again everyone for the support.

Alex


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

So 2months 1day into the rest of my life and the following has occured:

Weight Loss: 1st 13lbs

Body Fat % Loss: 3.8%

Inches Lost (Stomach/Chest/Hips/Legs): 7.5inches

December Goal:

Weight Loss Remaining: 4st 5lb

Body Fat % Loss Remaining: 23%

Insanity Starts on Monday, Bootcamp started yesterday. Goal here i come. BRING IT ON!

After the December goal = 1st Lean muscle gain goal.

Then get as ripped as possible!!!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Cr3do said:


> Congrats mate, great results so far, keep it up!
> 
> Im 21.7 stone at the moment, starting the Dave Palumbo diet tomorrow, http://gymblog.co.uk/diet-and-nutrition/dave-palumbo-diet-bodybuilding-keto-diet/
> 
> Hoping to see some great results!


I started at 21.11 no 19.12 

Nice ye im starting something slightly different come Monday - although what im doing is working i want to really push myself so trying 5x400kcal meals per day. See how i get on with that. Loving it though just want to be in decent shape come March (Trip to Australia)

Good Luck with your Cr3do


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

How you coming along bro?

Updates??


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Hey Dude, Down to 19st 9lbs dropped 4% BF so 2st 2lb in just over 2 months.

Aiming for 14st by December. Then Back up to 15st to finish. - clean bulk of course 

will keep it updated weekly.

Or shall i just start a journal???


----------

